# Soap scents that attract the opposite sex



## kuurt

I heard one time that women were attracted to the smell of pumpkin, so I thought I could make myself some soap that smelled like pumpkin.  But, on further research it looks like it's actually men not women that are attracted to the smell of pumpkin.  So there goes that idea.  

Btw ladies, I have read that men are attracted to pumpkin and lavender.  But, I've also read that lavender has been linked to breast cancer in women, so you might want to stay away from that one.  

But, I read this about pumpkin:  The beta-carotene found in pumpkins may also reverse skin damage caused by the sun and act as an anti-inflammatory.  So it kind of sounds like pumpkin could help prevent sunburn.  

I did read that women were attracted to the smell of cucumbers:  According to _Cosmopolitan_ magazine_,_ the blends of lavender and pumpkin scents make women more attractive to men. Women are attracted to the smell of cucumbers or black licorice.   

Now for my question.  *How do you encorprate the smell of a food like cucumber, pumpkin, or black licorice into a soap?*  And if you know of any other kinds of foods or things that attract the opposite sex that can be encorprated into a soap, you can share that with us also.


----------



## Ancel

Lol!!!!

I heard that lavender encourages the body to produce more estrogen, and therefore shouldn't be used with baby boys. 

I don't think it's the scent of a cucumber that women find attractive.

Pumpkins . . . What a hoot!

Good luck with all this 

Cosmopolitan magazine should come with a whole bag of salt.

As to your question, all the main soaping supply companies have many fos that they'd like to sell you to attract anyone you'd like. Just check the names . . .


----------



## Mark the Box Guy

I'm a simple man; soap should smell like Chinese take out, my Land Rover, a perfect 4-iron shot, a bong-hit, a baseball glove, Kentucky Bourbon, or fish.


----------



## MOGal70

Interesting....I however, am repeled by the scent of black licorice!


----------



## lisamaliga

Try vanilla--that's one of the reasons why it's so popular!


----------



## Obsidian

For me it would be musk, pure straight musk. I think pumpkin soap sounds just hideous but I love black licorice soap. I bought a beautiful swirled licorice bar and never used it, let it sit around so I could smell it lol. Its been in a closet for a couple years now, should pull it out and use it finally.


----------



## kuurt

I just wanted to clarify that I'm not trying to make soap solely to attract women with it.  I'm not an idiot, I realize that women aren't going to be all over me because I smell good to them.  I was already planning on making my own soap to begin with, so I figured while I'm making some I might as well make some that smells good to women.  After all, there has been research which suggests that many men and women are turned on by certain smells like the ones I mentioned.  

I'm not surprised to hear vanilla and musk mentioned, although I'm not sure I'd want to use those - they might be a bit strong for me.  I wouldn't want to have too strong of a scent, nor smell too foody.  I guess that's why I was thinking of maybe a combination of scents with one perhaps being cucumber which isn't very strong.  I don't know.  

Btw, does anybody know how to encorprate the smell of a food like cucumber, pumpkin, or black licorice into a soap?


----------



## lsg

I would say a good musk would be attractive to both genders.

http://www.thesoslab.com/SexandScent.asp


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles

Anise essential oil smells like black licorice, and there are lots of cucumber and pumpkin fragrance oils.  Good luck with the soap and with the ladies


----------



## judymoody

The lavender EO/estrogen in boys connection is based on one study which was poorly done and so far has not been proven according to good scientific methods.

Anise/licorice is one of those scents that people either love or hate, in my experience.

I'm female and I really like the smell of conifers, spices like cinnamon and clove, black pepper and cardamom EOs, citrus, sandalwood, and patchouli.  Cucumber and licorice, not so much.

When guys pick up my soaps, oddly enough many tend to really like florals, particularly rose and lavender.  Go figure.


----------



## Ancel

Judymoody, thanks for that info on the lavender study, now wonder if I heard it here on the forum? No matter, thanks. 

Kuurt, I would recommend you go with something you like, or the soap might end up forgotten in a closet. And really there are loads of fragrance oils to choose from, sure you'll find something. Food smells don't stick well in cp soaps, best to try fragrance oils.

Good luck.


----------



## Relle

kuurt said:


> Btw, does anybody know how to encorprate the smell of a food like cucumber, pumpkin, or black licorice into a soap?


 
Ancel, answered your question, directly below your first post.


----------



## heartsong

the scent works has a uni-sex scent that is to die for...mayan gold...this really rocks in B&B, but not sure how it soaps...i make a lot of body butter, tho. http://store.scent-works.com/mayangold.html


----------



## kuurt

Oh, I guess Ancel did answer my question.  I just didn't realize that fos meant fragrance oils.  

Thanks

Btw, what is the difference between fregrance oils and essential oils?


----------



## jenneelk

Can't stand black licorice.. Have a few here that remind me of it. Yuk. But I also detest the food too! Lol

I can't imagine a guy smelling like cucumbers, all mine here seem sweet and girly. 
I'm simple I guess and like the cologne smelling FO's for hubs' lotion or herbal ones like basil
Mint. Yum!!


----------



## Relle

kuurt said:


> Oh, I guess Ancel did answer my question.  I just didn't realize that fos meant fragrance oils.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Btw, what is the difference between fregrance oils and essential oils?


 
Here's a forum link to your question - 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f27/newbie-here-fo-eo-qs-16632/
There is also a link to abbreviations - http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f16/acronym-abbreviation-definition-thread-3789/


----------



## dagmar88

kuurt said:


> I'm not surprised to hear vanilla and musk mentioned, although I'm not sure I'd want to use those - they might be a bit strong for me.  I wouldn't want to have too strong of a scent, nor smell too foody.  I guess that's why I was thinking of maybe a combination of scents with one perhaps being cucumber which isn't very strong.  I don't know.



It's soap, not cologne. 
Most scents wash straight off; some linger a bit.


----------



## manwithbeers

The number one "turn on" scent for men is doughnut. Even better mixed with pumpkin pie spice. If anyone finds a FO for that let me know!


----------



## kazmi

Oh, you can find a doughnut scented FO.  You may have to add your own pumpkin pie spice scent to it though.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CatalogID=4&GroupID=862&CategoryID=2363&ProductID=4726&ProductName=Crafters+Choice%e2%84%a2+Jelly+Doughnut+Fragrance+Oil+556

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...e=Crafters+Choice™+Cinnabun+Fragrance+Oil+300


----------



## Badger

I actually had heard that the scent for turning on men was cinnamon buns... but that was just what I had heard


----------



## paillo

I have a bottle of "Pheromones" FO from Nature's Garden. Haven't gotten around to soaping it yet, but if the FO stands up to the name, it might be just the ticket


----------



## heartsong

did you know that the new Canadian $100 bills smells like maple pancakes?  I didn't believe it until last week when I was in Toronto, Ontario!  wish our bills were scented, too.!


----------



## sakura1024

Nature's Garden has a Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro that I'm thinking of trying. I have never heard of lavender being linked to breast cancer, but perhaps it could be the method by which the oil is expressed. Chemically expressed essential oils are not recommended because they can take on the properties of the chemical that was used on them. Make sure you always buy essential oils from reputable dealers. I like Lavender and Rose together, but I am getting to the point where lavender makes me sick because I've been using it on my girls' mosquito bites so much this year.

I like for a man to smell like the ocean (sans dead fish - more like pine trees and salt water) or woody/citrusy scents. I'm a sucker for Axe and Estee Lauder Pleasures for Men, so whatever their notes are, I LIKE! I don't even mind some fruity undertones as long as it is weighted down with something like Bay Rum, leather or tobacco. This gives me a great idea for a new scent btw... 

As for me, my husband loves when I wear fruity scents. He claims to hate coconut, but will attack me if I'm wearing my coconut/passionfruit body spray. He also loves my Escada perfume (Marine Groove and Rockin' Rio - so... fruity ).


----------



## sakura1024

heartsong said:


> did you know that the new Canadian $100 bills smells like maple pancakes?  I didn't believe it until last week when I was in Toronto, Ontario!  wish our bills were scented, too.!



What would our money smell like? lol! I don't think we have anything as iconic as Canadian maple syrup .



Mark the Box Guy said:


> I'm a simple man; soap should smell like Chinese take out, my Land Rover, a perfect 4-iron shot, a bong-hit, a baseball glove, Kentucky Bourbon, or fish.



I'm pretty sure if a woman smelled like all that, she'd be fighting men off left and right, lol! But, I would love to know of a Kentucky Bourbon FO...


----------



## dagmar88

sakura1024 said:


> What would our money smell like?



McDonalds :razz:


----------



## sakura1024

dagmar88 said:


> McDonalds :razz:



BAHAHAHA! Maybe it could be regional and Southern money could smell like Bojangles .


----------



## dagmar88

We'd have brined herring with onions


----------



## OliveOil2

Maybe hot apple pie for a US $100 bill, wonder if the maple pancake fragrance is to deter counterfeit, or for novelty?


----------



## Cherry Pit Soap Works

Hahaha! This cracks me up. I have no idea, but musky smells on a man really get me. Maybe that helps?!


----------



## soapguy

At outdoor parties, I have heard women discuss how they love how men smeil after barbecuing. I purchased a smoke oil hoping to attract females into buying my soaps for their men. Unfortunately, I dropped the ball and never got around to making the soap. It's on my to do list.


----------

